# If you could meet one UKM member, who and why?



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

As title suggests, If you could meet one member from UKM, who and why?

Id like to meet Hacski and have whatever it is hes been smoking when making them 'Love' threads


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

that litle sh*t that negged me a few weeks back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would like to meet barsnack, so i can give him a backhand for makin such a silly thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow. just one...

If it had to be one l would go with Ash, l have my reasons...


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Who? Any female member

Why? Take a guess


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky and Vetran, we need reasons and names


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a couple, think ill get banned if i say why tho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Milky and Vetran, we need reasons and names


I said Ash and TBH l cant give a reason as thro a few PM's he sent me l have a genuine like for the fella...


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

vetran said:


> that litle sh*t that negged me a few weeks back


lol!!! you're still sore about this bro :-D

i'd like to meet to meet Jem. she's kinda cool


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dowie said:


> Lorian, to see what he looks like


ive seen lorian, hes a handsome chappy


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Milky said:


> I said Ash and TBH l cant give a reason as thro a few PM's he sent me l have a genuine like for the fella...


You aren't that far away mate so why don't you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Too many to listxx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> You aren't that far away mate so why don't you?


He's in Kent mate and l am in Manchester..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Too many to listxx


TBH it would be easier to list the ones l wouldnt like to meet...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Too many to listxx


thank you for the contribution


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Ausbuilt or Pscarb, because they have so much knowledge, could help me with training aas and diet!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> thank you for the contribution


 You're most welcomexx


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Avena - so she could teach me how to do tricep kickbacks :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Johnny Lee

Do i need a reason why?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Has Jay Cuttler or Ronnie Coleman joined yet,,,lol

My reasons,,,,,To help them with workouts and get to the reasons why they cant build muscle,,,lmao


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Dont know anyone really good really..or close to good..

Think i'd say Milky. Seems like a genouine and quality guy, who i think i could have a down to earth and good crack with!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky for me, so i can go round all the local pubs and call all the bigger boys nasty names then hide behind him as he does his avi pose.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

atlant1s said:


> Dont know anyone really good really..or close to good..
> 
> Think i'd say Milky. Seems like a genouine and quality guy, who i think i could have a down to earth and good crack with!


i've heard he's just a grumpy ol' cnut in real life. :-o


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

*Enjoy1*, coz she has a fabulous back n' shoulders...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

coflex said:


> i've heard he's just a grumpy ol' cnut in real life. :-o


Ha ha l can be mate but not very often..


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

JW007, he seems to have a good attitude towards training. Even though he hasn't posted in a while. Would be good to see some impressive lifts of his too


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

coflex said:


> i've heard he's just a grumpy ol' cnut in real life. :-o


Fair enough! Think we would go well together then as im mostly grumpy! Ha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

READYandwaiting to punch in the face more than once! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> Avena - so she could teach me how to do tricep kickbacks :thumbup1:


me too Aveea so she could give me advice on what to do to get a figure like hers


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

bigste


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti, seems like a top bloke.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Dowie said:


> Where and when?


ive wondered for ages what he looks like, in less he actually has a lion;s face.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh and all the guys i banter with,a party one day i think!You are all invited,who wants a bbq in the summer?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

leigh L - she gave me some very thankful advise. id take her out for a coffee to say thank you


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oh and all the guys i banter with,a party one day i think!You are all invited,who wants a bbq in the summer?


Sound a good idea. Which weekend is summer this year?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I met a really sound lad off here today. Proper top fella.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Would be ausbuilt

Knowledge is power and he's got a lot of it really helpfull guy and a real credit to the board


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pea Head - Cos he's a funny fvcker, plus I could sprinkle some ground up naps into his beer!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> Sound a good idea. Which weekend is summer this year?


Ok enough intrest i will put a thread up!and do it!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Con, just seems like a top bloke and has decent bodybuilding knowledge.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Wow. just one...
> 
> If it had to be one l would go with Ash, l have my reasons...


Oi !!


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Probably flinty coz he helped me quite a lot when i asked and it would be good to shake his hand and say thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

herc said:


> leigh L - she gave me some very thankful advise. id take her out for a coffee to say thank you


Aww thanks, Marty:wub:xx


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Joshua (don't know if many people know him) but he's one of the most intelligent people that I've seen on this board. He's huge too and seems like a great guy.

Lots of other guys I'd like to meet though.

I'd like to meet everyone to be honest so I can prove I'm not 40 years old. :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I've met a few but would say milky of course !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Joshua (don't know if many people know him) but he's one of the most intelligent people that I've seen on this board. He's huge too and seems like a great guy.
> 
> Lots of other guys I'd like to meet though.
> 
> I'd like to meet everyone to be honest so I can prove I'm not 40 years old. :cursing:


Good choice forgot about him !


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Joshua (don't know if many people know him) but he's one of the most intelligent people that I've seen on this board. He's huge too and seems like a great guy.
> 
> Lots of other guys I'd like to meet though.
> 
> I'd like to meet everyone to be honest so I can prove I'm not 40 years old. :cursing:


I thought you were 23. Are you really 40?? :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd like to try one of Flinty's leg workouts I've heard so much about.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I thought you were 23. Are you really 40?? :lol:


I am 23, sh!t I'm just gonna have a picture of Noddy or something as my avi so I look closer to my age :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Robroid. So I can kick him in the balls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> I am 23, sh!t I'm just gonna have a picture of Noddy or something as my avi so I look closer to my age :lol:


Well, I thought you *were* 23! It's you keeps saying about looking 40 lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Aww thanks, Marty:wub:xx


your advise was so helpful. really thank you.

im back on track again and feeling good


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

defo need to be milky and take him on a night out n woop a few people  lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Well, I thought you *were* 23! It's you keeps saying about looking 40 lol


Well I can't have people thinking I'm a coffin dodger, I like to remind them I'm young and full of spunk


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Robroid. So I can kick him in the balls again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

herc said:


> your advise was so helpful. really thank you.
> 
> im back on track again and feeling good


Really? Glad I could help. Really happy you're feeling good and winning again xx


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Kennyken for me. I just want to see if he really does ask that many questions lol!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flinty I'm not even joking. You can kick him in the balls for me!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd also like to meet Milky, coz I can't believe the fooker is a grandad....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I wouldnt want to meet meet any of you . your all cnuts x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Flinty I'm not even joking. You can kick him in the balls for me!


Awwwww young love


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I wouldnt want to meet meet any of you . your all cnuts x


Can never take you seriously when you put kisses on the end lol. XXX (does 3 x's mean anything? :/ too much?)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.J said:


> I'm young and full of spunk


 This concerns me....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I wouldnt want to meet meet any of you . your all cnuts x


(Crosses Flinty off list of 'WLTMs')xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Awwwww young love


Opposite of that


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

M118 & Jaspal as they have gave me solid advise since i have been here. And Robsta for some reason, hopefully when he isnt angry :huh:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> M118 & Jaspal as they have gave me solid advise since i have been here. And Robsta for some reason, *hopefully when he isnt angry* :huh:


Not gonna happen :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Opposite of that


i


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

ts32 or whatever he is called so i can see what taking copious amounts of gear did to him....i suspect not as much as he hoped and claimed thats why he got himself banned so he didnt have to post pics haha


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Not gonna happen :lol:


Well meeting him when is angry at someone else would also suffice, he looks one big angry bloke!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I wouldnt want to meet meet any of you . your all cnuts x


Good pr there colonel!x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> ts32 or whatever he is called so i can see what taking copious amounts of gear did to him....i suspect not as much as he hoped and claimed thats why he got himself banned so he didnt have to post pics haha


got there before me! i was going to say ts23 so i could see firstly if he's dead or alive and secondly if he's alive what kind of person can survive that amount of gear and not go all 'moaty'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good pr there colonel!x


Cheers captain kebab x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Only read this thread to see if anyone put me!!

I think id like to meet M118, he's helped me out a lot in the past.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

flinty cos he looks like he would give good hugs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Cheers captain kebab x


Glad your back gotta cntn someone off! :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Foook it's like a cartel here.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> flinty cos he looks like he would give good hugs


Yeah bear hugs mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:gun_bandana:


latblaster said:


> Foook it's like a cartel here.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Wow. just one...
> 
> If it had to be one l would go with Ash, l have my reasons...


  cheers dude, proves im not always a twat haha!

In answer to the question I couldnt pick one, too many people I would enjoy a few beers with. Some splendid people on here and im not even pissed.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

m118 to steal all his PH knowledge :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

matt griff for me , his training knowledge is up there with andy bolton .

plus he`s the only person i know has a belly bigger than mine ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> cheers dude, proves im not always a twat haha!
> 
> In answer to the question I couldnt pick one, too many people I would enjoy a few beers with. Some splendid people on here and im not even pissed.


he meant ash1983 :rolleye:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> matt griff for me , his training knowledge is up there with andy bolton .
> 
> plus he`s the only person i know has a belly bigger than mine ...


Would like to pick his brain too for training knowledge.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> he meant ash1983 :rolleye:


well this is awkward :huh:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

No one wanna meet me? I won't ask any questions promise !

It would have to be the all the people who contribute on my journal. You know who you are !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

any of the members who come on looking to source cheap gear....im a little short on cash atm,few tick tacks as anavar and im good to go lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> No one wanna meet me? I won't ask any questions promise !
> 
> It would have to be the all the people who contribute on my journal. You know who you are !


its not a dating website m8


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatstuff you coming onto me ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

for banter and a few beers got to be..ashcrapper, kennyken and ewen

for knowledge aus, and empire boy

for training session...ewen, mingster, mowgli ......o and queenie lol :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> for banter and a few beers got to be..ashcrapper, kennyken and ewen
> 
> for knowledge aus, and empire boy
> 
> for training session...ewen, mingster, mowgli ......o and queenie lol :lol:


Reps when I get to a PC  x


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> for banter and a few beers got to be..ashcrapper, kennyken and ewen
> 
> for knowledge aus, and empire boy
> 
> for training session...ewen, mingster, mowgli ......o and queenie lol :lol:


Cheers mate. Reps when I log on !


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

If theres one member id realy want to meet then it has to be cult. Ive been trying to find teh real me for years now and all i seem to be doing is runing up against a brick wall. Some of you may relate to this


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

a recon milky,aus,pscarb,flinty,hacksi,rick89,need2bodybuild hes a sound lad n ashcrapper bcos this is 1st time ive been on a laptop for months and saw his avi


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

latblaster said:


> *Enjoy1*, coz she has a fabulous back n' shoulders...


Aw, ty...reps coming your way..xx

For me, one or two top BBB, Rob68, Flinty, Mingster all regular contributors in my journal and a constant source of encouragement to push on...thank you guys.xx


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

vetran said:


> that litle sh*t that negged me a few weeks back


What did you do that warrant a neg from Hackskii!! lol



Dowie said:


> Lorian, to see what he looks like





Fatstuff said:


> ive seen lorian, hes a handsome chappy


Well he must be.. have you seen his bird!!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> matt griff for me , his training knowledge is up there with andy bolton .
> 
> plus he`s the only person i know has a belly bigger than mine ...


from what ave read he seems to have a very good knowledge of powerlifting and with that 16 year old kid at his gym deadlifting 240 mg:

just a shame he enjoys winding everyone up rather than sharing his knowledge


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Robsta, just to see if he can walk through walls like its a wall of dust, theres a few others for that matter lol


----------



## ricky. (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been out of lifting for a couple years and lost training partners etc. Is there anyone who trains in or near North West London who wouldn't mind meeting up for some training. I struggle on my own and no longer known anyone into lifting etc


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

me, cos im bloody fookin smashed!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

FMJ seems to have my kinda thinking in most of the debate threads, Milky also seems a very genuine and good human being from what I know of him. Dont really know anyone else too well.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ausbuilt,milky (cos he lives near me),mxd,*bigsilverback*, or empire boy, wherever the hell he is


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Impreza_turbo.. The guy looks so much like me!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

If he still calls himself a member the lazy git Joe1961 as would like to see the Goshawks he trains in action,plus he`s a top bloke and pretty funny to ...then show him how to lift some big weights :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ser for the best s*x ever!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Queenie, so I can kick her in the balls


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

well this thread is gay much :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

But if i had to gay up

i would meet Rob68 or Breda

im gay 4 them both nar

they just seem cool so gay gay gay! :lol:

have a nice day :lol:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Not been on this forum long enough to say...

But any of the hot girls for a cup of tea.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Not been on this forum long enough to say...
> 
> But any of the hot girls for a cup of tea.


r u shor just 4 t lol!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> Queenie, so I can kick her in the balls


You can kiss them better after. If not I'll teabag u in your sleep.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Ain't posted in ages so don't know many members, but I'd say

Hak

Weeman

Prodriver

And baby yoyo ;-)


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

me


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Has to be Milky,flinty and Kennyken because of the help and the laughs.... :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> ausbuilt,milky (cos he lives near me),mxd,*bigsilverback*, or empire boy, wherever the hell he is


If your near and ever fancy workout mate just PM me, pretty sure Dave will be cool with it..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper because he is funny as fcuk lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably Matt Griff. I'd show him how to deadlift


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to meet Enjoy so I can put milk in her porridge....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Peahead obviously


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Probably Matt Griff. I'd show him how to deadlift


 :lol: hed love that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

fitrut said:


> :lol: hed love that


Lol he'd probably warmup with my max with one hand lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

If Peahead was unavailable I would take fitrut, or raptor at a push!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Wow. just one...
> 
> If it had to be one l would go with Ash, l have my reasons...





Ashcrapper said:


> cheers dude, proves im not always a twat haha!
> 
> In answer to the question I couldnt pick one, too many people I would enjoy a few beers with. Some splendid people on here and im not even pissed.


I think many of us here would like to meet ashcrapper so we could ask does he do that penis/ear thing in real life and if not when the uk-musclers have a meet will he be really drunk and easily influenced there? :whistling:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> If Peahead was unavailable I would take fitrut, or raptor at a push!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Noodlearms still here?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

mine would be milky great guy with alot of knowledge in certain areas !!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

and look instant recognition WHAT A GUY!!!



jamiedilk said:


> mine would be milky great guy with alot of knowledge in certain areas !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CRD said:


> Yeah, I've heard he knows Leeds and Bradford like the back of his hand.


I used to mate but l become to reliant on sat navs and the knowledge diminished..


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I would love to sit round a table with mars, hacks, aus and empire boy (know hes not here any more) and bring up the topic of clomid on cycle :whistling:

Then see empires blood results... That debate would be worth sticking on youtube.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Rollo as he has inspired me somewhat, is in great shape, and helped me a lot. (Where's he gone?)

Ausbuilt because I often drool over his avi with his monsterous arm.

Barsnack because he accounts for 80% of my 'likes' as he's a funny cnut.

I had one more in my head but I can't remember it...it will come to me soon!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Queenie so we could practise her squat technique in the bedroom

Id go for a beer with Milky,Flinty and Urinal top lads


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course! It's Uriel. The guy is such a creep and feels no shame in being so. He's funny and openly asks members if they can ask their own mothers if they're interested in him because he's so desperate.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Simspin said:


> r u shor just 4 t lol!


I forgot to add, tea with rohypnol in it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uk_mb:2941114 said:


> Noodlearms still here?


Mac is still here mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Mac is still here mate


 :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> *FMJ* seems to have my kinda thinking in most of the debate threads, Milky also seems a very genuine and good human being from what I know of him. Dont really know anyone else too well.


Lol I was just getting my noose ready until I read that


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Queenie so we could practise her squat technique in the bedroom
> 
> Id go for a beer with Milky,Flinty and Urinal top lads


They definitely need practising... Why the bedroom though? Is that where u keep your gym equipment?

Also do I get to go for beer afterwards too??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

milky aswell - so i could tell him hes the grandad i always wanted


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky seems like a good chappy and pscarb for his knowledge and brutal honesty.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

ausbuilt to see if he says g'day mayte and carries a massive knife like crocodile dundee


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

i think ukm members should have a get together once a year it would be funny to see how much people didnt turn up due to the fact they claim on here to be massive but wont post picks lol .. wafe like keyboard warriors .. plus you just know if there was a yearly meet everyone would be hitting the gym hard before it so it would help encourage people also ... just a thought for lorian to mull over


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

broch316 said:


> i think ukm members should have a get together once a year it would be funny to see how much people didnt turn up due to the fact they claim on here to be massive but wont post picks lol .. wafe like keyboard warriors .. plus you just know if there was a yearly meet everyone would be hitting the gym hard before it so it would help encourage people also ... just a thought for lorian to mull over


I bet most of us will be at bodypower this year but wont av a clue whos who, shame we cant get a t-shirt with our user name on the back of it lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

gota be Breda.

For his in depth knowledge of the sweet potato.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

milky...........sos we can swap grand kid stories :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Milky flinty and raptor


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I bet most of us will be at bodypower this year but wont av a clue whos who, shame we cant get a t-shirt with our user name on the back of it lol


i will do this!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> They definitely need practising... Why the bedroom though? Is that where u keep your gym equipment?
> 
> Also do I get to go for beer afterwards too??


Yes its in the bedroom luv, and of course you can come for a beer if you can walk after that is


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Jonny Lee ,so i can ask for my stolen items back.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i will do this!


you dont need a t-shirt. we will all no who u are, only Q has a floating torso


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda,milky,flinty, Uriel and mr crapper.

Breda as i have been told he is the spit of Gary Coleman.

Milky as he is just a BFG.

Flinty as he has done such a great transformation on himself.

Uriel because he is sick in the head

Ashcrapper as he is one funny fu*ck NO ****!!!*


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Breda,milky,flinty, Uriel and mr crapper.
> 
> Breda as i have been told he is the spit of Gary Coleman.
> 
> ...


*NO ***** but i'd but the fcuk out of all them 2


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

peahead trains in the same gym as me.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Ausbuilt


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Hackskii... Knows his stuff, he's big, cuddly and not as physically intimidating as some of the other knowledgable guys!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone care to meet me?

Ill bring sweets


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

RXQueenie

no danger


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Anyone care to meet me?
> 
> Ill bring sweets


Chocolate limes?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Robsta...So I can bring him his Christmas Card...lol...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hacks Det and Milky for me. All sound guys


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Chocolate limes?


Are they your favs?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mingster - Fountain of Knowledge right there!

Met a few already and meeting some more soon :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Anyone care to meet me? Ill bring sweets





DiamondDixie said:


> Chocolate limes?





ash1981 said:


> Are they your favs?


Watch out Diamonddixie, I think he's grooming you, one mention of Werthers original toffees and get on the blower to old bill.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Are they your favs?


Lol I do like the odd chocolate lime now and then.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Ausbuilt

Hacski

Mars

M118

Milky

TOp guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> What did you do that warrant a neg from Hackskii!! lol
> 
> Well he must be.. have you seen his bird!!!


He didnt mean me, I never neg.



Big_bear said:


> I would love to sit round a table with mars, hacks, aus and empire boy (know hes not here any more) and bring up the topic of clomid on cycle :whistling:
> 
> Then see empires blood results... That debate would be worth sticking on youtube.


That would be good, as long as I am buying the all you can drink buffet. :lol:

Oh man, Diggy because we talk alot about many things, he keeps me sane, Dtlv, TaintedSoul, BaBarabus, breda, Mars, Ser, JW007, Milkey, Flinty, far too many to name, oh, Zar for sure, I remember seeing a vid of her dog and her voice was so nice sounding it drove me crazy.

I would totally love to buy you guys some rounds, but when I get drunk, I tend to give random people in the bar back massages, which then are followed by free drinks from the people I give the massages to, which then makes me more drunk, which the follows to more back massages, which then follows more drinks.

Well, I would be massaging everyone:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I want a massage lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont no would much prefer a guy to knock ma drink over and ask for a brawl than someone touch me up and buy me a drink lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be happy to meet anyone on this board you know and shake there habds, hell some even a hug as l feel this is a great forum, no ego's, no smart ar*es, plenty of knowledge, lots of banter and TBRH just lots and lots of decent people...

Plus we soon weed out the dead wood when they show there true colours..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vetran said:


> i dont no would much prefer a guy to knock ma drink over and ask for a brawl than someone touch me up and buy me a drink lol


I just get friendly and then massage, they buy the drinks.

I have pretty good hands and can feel fascia that is tight, or muscles that are tight, I work them out, generally depending on the knot, it probably does not feel good, in fact, if done right, it hurts, but then feels better.

I used to get alot of massages, many are good, some can not feel the problems.

Many people hold their stress in or near the rhomboids, traps, or even neck, getting that to release can remove a stiff neck, help relax, and make one feel better.

We are social by nature, and touch just happens to be a form of communication.

Premature babies that have touch for rehab leave the hospital far earlier and with more bodyweight than those that have not had the physical attention.

So you vetran would be putty in my hands and you would be buying me drinks.

Not a **** thing at all, I also love to laugh and make others laugh, so if you are a funny man, I am all ears.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd meet Rick89 as he is a good honest and trustworthy top guy

Nice1 Rick I'll be in touch :beer:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> Plus we soon weed out the dead wood when they show there true colours..


This is the thing. There are a few people on here who stand out in terms of being a cunny funt and post 100 times a day, but they don't have any pics up or if you look at their post history, they don't even seem to have much interest in lifting weights! ReadyandWaiting was one for me, but I believe he's got the sac for some reason? Regardless, I thought he was a funny lad.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> This is the thing. There are a few people on here who stand out in terms of being a cunny funt and post 100 times a day, but they don't have any pics up or if you look at their post history, they don't even seem to have much interest in lifting weights! ReadyandWaiting was one for me, but I believe he's got the sac for some reason? Regardless, I thought he was a funny lad.


thought he was a troll myself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> This is the thing. There are a few people on here who stand out in terms of being a cunny funt and post 100 times a day, but they don't have any pics up or if you look at their post history, they don't even seem to have much interest in lifting weights! ReadyandWaiting was one for me, but I believe he's got the sac for some reason? Regardless, I thought he was a funny lad.


I have less of a problem with that than the ones who join and think there way is the right way and everyone else is wrong...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have less of a problem with that than the ones who join and think there way is the right way and everyone else is wrong...


Ill agree with that


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I just get friendly and then massage, they buy the drinks.
> 
> I have pretty good hands and can feel fascia that is tight, or muscles that are tight, I work them out, generally depending on the knot, it probably does not feel good, in fact, if done right, it hurts, but then feels better.
> 
> ...


ime skint as fck lol,i up for a laugh to but sometimes i say the wrong things ha ha


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm new but I think Milky. He repped me quite early and seems like a bloke I could have a beer with.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I like the banter but I joined to get help and help out if I can that's what most of my posts are about


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i would like to meet Pscarb as he is a guru... i could learn alot..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vetran said:


> ime skint as fck lol,i up for a laugh to but sometimes i say the wrong things ha ha


I like that.

I would buy you as many as you wanted to drink.

I do want to go there one day.

I am a friendly person that can walk up and talk to anyone.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I* like that.*
> 
> I would buy you as many as you wanted to drink.
> 
> ...


thankyou for the like sorry i offended you i aint that sort of person


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ausbuilt for his knowledge

Milky as he seems a sound fella and hopefully I can sort a training session with him soon

Weeman after reading his Chronicles


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I feel meeting my favourite people on here may be like driving your dream car. it could be dissaponting and then all the magic would have dissapeared. sometimes the imagination far outclasses the reality. where all self centred sad cnuts that have no life as we are all sat on here 24/7 how interesting do you think that would really be lol x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have met a couple of people off here. I much prefer their internet personalities. :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Milky said:


> He's in Kent mate and l am in Manchester..


Oh right, I thought he was too.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Katy....... Though i have absolutely no idea why?? :whistling:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

the milkster no doubt


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky is like the real grandad of UK-Muscle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> I have met a couple of people off here. I much prefer their internet personalities. :lol:


i was thinking the same :whistling:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> i was thinking the same :whistling:


Bollox to ya :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've met a few members ... Weird thing is the first thing u think is ... am I big as they think and are they as big as I think ...i arranged to meet a few members at a Scottish show a few year back ... didn't know a soul before I got there but soon got chatting and having a laugh ( and having a right good gossip about the forum members  )


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ts23 so i can really see how big he is


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There's a couple of members I'd like to meet in a darkened-alley type situation :gun_bandana:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've met a member off here before to buy an xbox and games etc.

Its pretty weird as you speak to them everyday and then you see them in the flesh lol it's weird


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I've met a couple of guys off her. Plan on meeting a few more on my travels


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I've met a member off here before to buy an xbox and games etc.
> 
> Its pretty weird as you speak to them everyday and then you see them in the flesh lol it's weird


Did you talk to them about heavy pct cycles ??? lol

i would like to meet you to kick you in the c0ck !!! X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Did you talk to them about heavy pct cycles ??? lol
> 
> i would like to meet you to kick you in the c0ck !!! X


Lol I'd love to meet you you big mouthy fcuk lol I'd shít down your neck!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol I'd love to meet you you big mouthy fcuk lol I'd shít down your neck!


i would also like to see that happen X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Did you talk to them about heavy pct cycles ??? lol
> 
> i would like to meet you to kick you in the c0ck !!! X


We actually had a little discussion about some cido's he had, whether they were real or not lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i would also like to see that happen X


Couldn't miss your mouths big enough


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> We actually had a little discussion about some cido's he had, whether they were real or not lol


PMSL always working mate arent you lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So far l have met in the flesh.

Flinty

Rob

Dave

Screwy

Steelaricus

Hilly..

Jstar ( he trains at my gym )

All top blokes and would willingly meet them again given the opportuninty.

Was meant to meet up with Tommy10 but he was being his usual slut self and stood me up !!

In all my years on here l could possibly think of 5 people l thought were total cocks, and TBH 2 of them were quite recent...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Couldn't miss your mouths big enough


it wouldnt be missing that was the problem bro, it would be your actual inability to carry out the job X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> So far l have met in the flesh.
> 
> Flinty
> 
> ...


C. Hill isnt that bad mate lol...

oh and readyandwaiting would deffo like to meet him... but with police presence it would be safer lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> it wouldnt be missing that was the problem bro, it would be your actual inability to carry out the job X


???????? Terrible lol



flinty90 said:


> PMSL always working mate arent you lol !!!


lol he was a good bloke, and they were real


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> C. Hill isnt that bad mate lol...
> 
> oh and readyandwaiting would deffo like to meet him... but with police presence it would be safer lol


Was thinking more Anabollox and Massevil tbh mate...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was thinking more Anabollox and Massevil tbh mate...


Massevil ??? i always quite liked him ... i think ...

anab0ll0x deffo a cnut though ..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was thinking more Anabollox and Massevil tbh mate...


Didn't massevil get banned months ago? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Massevil ??? i always quite liked him ... i think ...
> 
> anab0ll0x deffo a cnut though ..


He was a total pr**k mate, pretty sure Zar had him lined up for a whooping as well...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Didn't massevil get banned months ago? Or am I thinking of someone else?


Yeah eventually... think it was Mrs or Dtlv who eventually let him swing and not a minute to soon TBH..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> He was a total pr**k mate, pretty sure Zar had him lined up for a whooping as well...


would love to see Zar kick some a$$ on here lol...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah eventually... think it was Mrs or Dtlv who eventually let him swing and not a minute to soon TBH..


It was Mars mate, i started a thread to celebrate :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> It was Mars mate, i started a thread to celebrate :lol:


YOU GO GIRL lol...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Massevil ??? i always quite liked him ... i think ...
> 
> X2





Milky said:


> He was a total pr**k mate, pretty sure Zar had him lined up for a whooping as well...


He always came across quite funny I thought, that's the thing with the Internet you never get to know the true characters of the person, what they are really like, there sense of humour/cheekiness/dullness etc you'll never properly know there characters till you meet them. The Internet is just words.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> YOU GO GIRL lol...


Why thank you 

But he was a pr1ck and a half :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK seriously i would love to meet more than one..

Uriel - he is my brother

Enjoy1 - ahem i like the cut of her jib lol...

Ming - beastly

Greshie - want to snog that cnut and give him some c0ckle lol

C. Hill - to kick him in the c0ck, and actually see him try to sh1t doen my neck lol

DLTV. Mars - good blokes

errrm theres loads to be fair

ginger ben

breda

username needed

biglbs - to taste his kebab


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Why thank you
> 
> But he was a pr1ck and a half :lol:


Who ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and Kenny ken ken ken ken . just to cuddle him and tell him everything is going to be ok, and he really doesnt need to know the answer to everything ever


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OK seriously i would love to meet more than one..
> 
> Uriel - he is my brother
> 
> ...


Read the title meathead- 'If you could meet 'ONE' member of Ukm  not a whole list of a$slicking!!

And I wouldn't really shít down your neck lol waste of good poo!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Read the title meathead- 'If you could meet 'ONE' member of Ukm  not a whole list of a$slicking!!
> 
> And I wouldn't really shít down your neck lol waste of good poo!!


Ok now it would be you .... i would love to meet you , just you X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Ok now it would be you .... i would love to meet you , just you X


A genuine X2. I feel sparks between us.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> A genuine X2. I feel sparks between us.


ohh yes lol...

im going to make this happen ....


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

No one stands out to me to be fair, all nice people btw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

awww sweet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Who ???


Massevil :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

So nobody wants to meet me then. That's ok. I can live with that.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> So nobody wants to meet me then. That's ok. I can live with that.


i will pal lol x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i will pal lol x


No, no. You're just saying that.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

chilli said:


> No, no. You're just saying that.


Pmsl. Reps buddy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"in the flesh"

what sort of night have you got in mind ..............


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Monsterballs, coz he's lending me some hcg


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Monsterballs, coz he's lending me some hcg


Que the 'hate mb' pms


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilli said:


> So nobody wants to meet me then. That's ok. I can live with that.


I know the feeling mate - I feel so unloved, ah well, I'll have to get my love from people in real life now


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I know the feeling mate - I feel so unloved, ah well, I'll have to get my love from people in real life now


Fcuk'm mate, we don't need them :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> C. Hill isnt that bad mate lol...
> 
> oh and readyandwaiting would deffo like to meet him... but with police presence it would be safer lol


What my mate doseyand****ting,i was thinkin of in a quiet field with a big blunt thing and a shovel?no?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What did R&W do to get banned?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> What did R&W do to get banned?


You must not ask such questions or you will be too! :scared:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Keeks, coz she's been quite inspirational and very easy on the eyes...

But i have lots more i would meet for other reasons ... Queenie... to er... ( can't say ! oh yes i can so she can sit on my face ) ... Rick Because he sounds like a top fella, Milky coz he's been there & done it..

It might be more appropriate to ask who wouldn't we like to meet ! ? Miss Hayley sure she's a lovely girl but her threads do my head in...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I know the feeling mate - I feel so unloved, ah well, I'll have to get my love from people in real life now


id meet you mate but im not sleeping with you nor dressing up as a naughty school boy. I know we talked about it fatstuff but i was drunk and only messing about......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> id meet you mate but im not sleeping with you nor dressing up as a naughty school boy. I know we talked about it fatstuff but i was drunk and only messing about......


not interested then lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Keeks, coz she's been quite inspirational and very easy on the eyes...
> 
> But i have lots more i would meet for other reasons ... Queenie... to er... ( can't say ! oh yes i can so she can sit on my face ) ... Rick Because he sounds like a top fella, Milky coz he's been there & done it..
> 
> It might be more appropriate to ask who wouldn't we like to meet ! ? Miss Hayley sure she's a lovely girl but her threads do my head in...


Best post of the thread ! Lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I will dress up as a schoolboy !


Game on


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i would meet ser.

seen her avatar?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

My self because i am very happy with who i am! :thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like to meet all of you lot on here. If I ever won a sizable amount of money(Lottery style) I'd hire out the Five Star Derbyshire Hotel at Junc 28 of the M1 for the weekend and invite all you lot there for the weekend.

My reasons for the above are, it's one of the best BB forums on the internet, it has some cracking members who will go that extra mile to help anyone in need. This was proved in the Deepurple thread a few months ago.

I want to meet you all and dry hump every single one of you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bayliss said:


> i would meet ser.
> 
> seen her avatar?


I've met her ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bayliss said:


> i would meet ser.
> 
> seen her avatar?


Doubt she walks round in a thong on all fours though!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Doubt she walks round in a thong on all fours though!!


you obv don't know her.. :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2944859 said:


> Doubt she walks round in a thong on all fours though!!


Wouldn't b surprised if she did :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

someone mentioned the bodypower expo earlier, any of u goin to this, i'm thinking bout it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Where's my mention, I'm a legend


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nidge said:


> I'd like to meet all of you lot on here. If I ever won a sizable amount of money(Lottery style) I'd hire out the Five Star Derbyshire Hotel at Junc 28 of the M1 for the weekend and invite all you lot there for the weekend.
> 
> My reasons for the above are, it's one of the best BB forums on the internet, it has some cracking members who will go that extra mile to help anyone in need. This was proved in the Deepurple thread a few months ago.
> 
> I want to meet you all and dry hump every single one of you.


No chance in them glasses!:no:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Where's my mention, I'm a legend


who are u again :rolleye: ??


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> who are u again :rolleye: ??


Dammit lol


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> I've met her ...


lucky bastard..


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I'd like to meet all of you lot on here. If I ever won a sizable amount of money(Lottery style) I'd hire out the Five Star Derbyshire Hotel at Junc 28 of the M1 for the weekend and invite all you lot there for the weekend.
> 
> My reasons for the above are, it's one of the best BB forums on the internet, it has some cracking members who will go that extra mile to help anyone in need. This was proved in the Deepurple thread a few months ago.
> 
> I want to meet you all and dry hump every single one of you.


Lol that post was all good until you mentioned the dry humping :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Lol that post was all good until you mentioned the dry humping :lol:


fcuk off mate thats when i started to get interested in that post lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk off mate thats when i started to get interested in that post lol


although i wont be the first to shake his hand after hes been driving :lol:


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Doubt she walks round in a thong on all fours though!!


hove do you know???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and Ashcrapper cos he really is the funniest guy ever, and i love him XX lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

well i had the......erm.... pleasure of Robroid and the Flintmeister.....

reckon next for me is to go through Uhan, jungle boy and the Milk man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he doesnt post on here much now but I would love to have a few beers with RS007. I love that mother****er and ive never met him


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've met and trained with a few people from UK-M already, I'd meet them all again because none of them were particularly tvvattish.

I've met:

Ewen+Ginger.Tom, Steelicarus, Joshnow, Asouf (lost your number mate, was wondering why I hadn't heard from you in a while.. realised I've actually changed phones, PM coming your way), Tassotti, Wardy.. i think that's it.

I don't think there's anyone I wouldn't want to meet... seeing as he's mentioned me already, I'd like to train with Rick89 - we can sort something in the summer mate. I travelled to north wales to meet a bird I never shagged, I'm sure I can get over your way for a session :lol:

-edit

I forgot I'd like to meet Paul81, so I can get upskirts of his missus.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he doesnt post on here much now but I would love to have a few beers with RS007. I love that mother****er and ive never met him


how do you get to be so sweary without getting asterixed?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

chilli said:


> how do you get to be so sweary without getting asterixed?


because im a ****ing ****.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I've met and trained with a few people from UK-M already, I'd meet them all again because none of them were particularly tvvattish.
> 
> I've met:
> 
> ...


pffff.. no point editing after you'd initially forgotten all about me!!!! your so de-friended and blocked on fB!!!

obviously not really..... as i dont have many friends.... your so lucky i'm so selective.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilli said:


> how do you get to be so sweary without getting asterixed?


**** off ****o


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

paul81 said:


> pffff.. no point editing after you'd initially forgotten all about me!!!! your so de-friended and blocked on fB!!!
> 
> obviously not really..... as i dont have many friends.... your so lucky i'm so selective.....


Less typing more upskirts, Smurfman.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> **** off ****o


stop all this swearing you pricks , im ****in sick of the ****er


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Less typing more upskirts, Smurfman.


how exactly would that conversation go?

"babe, i need to take some pics for a bald greek man, he needs motivation for when he touches himself...."

i may as well get started on my profile on e-harmony.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to meet matt ward to see if he really is a ginger bollocked **** ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> i want to meet matt ward to see if he really is a ginger bollocked **** ...


so you want to meet matt ward to look at his bollocks?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> how exactly would that conversation go?
> 
> "babe, i need to take some pics for a bald greek man, he needs motivation for when he touches himself...."
> 
> i may as well get started on my profile on e-harmony.....


dude shes wet for me already just tell her the mighty uhan requests up-skirt pictures


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you want to meet matt ward to look at his bollocks?


yes :blink:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> yes :blink:


can I come?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gota be the one and only johnny lee?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Why don't we all meet up and have sex


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Why don't we all meet up and have sex


im going on top !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> can I come?


on his ginger balls ? hmmm ok


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> on his ginger balls ? hmmm ok


always like you ewen. you are destined for greatness


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ooops :wacko: ....I forgot about ma MAN CRUSH....EWEN....defo wanna meet him :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ooops :wacko: ....I forgot about ma MAN CRUSH....EWEN....defo wanna meet him :thumb:


haha maybe when summer is here i will get some pics posted in the AL again , im thinking sun tan and baby oil thats it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha maybe when summer is here i will get some pics posted in the AL again , im thinking sun tan and baby oil thats it


In the summer you will be ****ed and the bet won! :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Lol that post was all good until you mentioned the dry humping :lol:


Ok then you bring the Lube.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> im going on top !!!


I'm gunna blow ya hinges off.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Why don't we all meet up and have sex


Too busy


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> im going on top !!!


You scared of heights? :lol: that's gonna be quite some pile of dirty roider, confused closet gay scum...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha maybe when summer is here i will get some pics posted in the AL again , im thinking sun tan and baby oil thats it


:no: in yer Tighty Whities :thumb:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Milky Queenie and Raptor all for very different reasons


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hahaha! you guys have had me giggling tonight:lol:

I have met loads of board members over the years, some i knew before i joined UK-M, some have met since. I would be up for meeting almost any member for a few drinks and a giggle though...

Top of my very, very long list is Milky, Nidge, Hacks,Winger, Ewen,Jay32, Jay kidda(whatever name he is using these days)Finn, Jim...but i would be here all night trying to list EVERYONE lol. Loads of good folks here!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Admittedly though..there are a few complete idiots...who i would politely refuse to meet for the fear i might kill them if i had to actually listen to the p!sh they spout!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ser said:


> hahaha! you guys have had me giggling tonight:lol:
> 
> I have met loads of board members over the years, some i knew before i joined UK-M, some have met since. I would be up for meeting almost any member for a few drinks and a giggle though...
> 
> Top of my very, very long list is Milky, Nidge, Hacks,Winger, Ewen,Jay32, Jay kidda(whatever name he is using these days)Finn, Jim...but i would be here all night trying to list EVERYONE lol. Loads of good folks here!


haha , ah yes the gorgeous ser , you have seen more of me than everyone on here :blush: .


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ewen said:


> haha , ah yes the gorgeous ser , you have seen more of me than everyone on here :blush: .


Pics or it's bullshit. :001_tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Pics or it's bullshit. :001_tt2:


 :lol: they are on NN


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Pics or it's bullshit. :001_tt2:


fast bro lol

.....bateman london, simply to help me with my grappling :thumb:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

"friend"......"car friend?"

for those of you who watch the inbetweeners you will know what i mean lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Oh right, I thought he was too.


Only just noticed this, I'm not from Kent. I'm a bloody northerner


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ser said:


> hahaha! you guys have had me giggling tonight:lol:
> 
> I have met loads of board members over the years, some i knew before i joined UK-M, some have met since. I would be up for meeting almost any member for a few drinks and a giggle though...
> 
> Top of my very, very long list is Milky, Nidge, Hacks,Winger, Ewen,Jay32, Jay kidda(whatever name he is using these days)Finn, Jim...but i would be here all night trying to list EVERYONE lol. Loads of good folks here!


Thank you ser xxx.... before you came in I didnt get a mention grrrr..

I feel like the donkey off shrek! when even shrek didnt want donkey...

THINK I NEED TO GET MORE INVOLVED AND BE A BIT NICER TO PEOPLE...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Thank you ser xxx.... before you came in I didnt get a mention grrrr..
> 
> I feel like the donkey off shrek! when even shrek didnt want donkey...
> 
> THINK I NEED TO GET MORE INVOLVED AND BE A BIT NICER TO PEOPLE...


Someone needs a cuddle.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nidge, am feeling the love:wub:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Nidge, am feeling the love:wub:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Milky, just to confirm my suspicion that he drives around his Lancashire town like Tony in the opening title scene of the Sopranos!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Ser said:


> Admittedly though..there are a few complete idiots...who i would politely refuse to meet for the fear i might kill them if i had to actually listen to the p!sh they spout!!!


SonofZeus, Kenny Ken and Macuk? o yeah and ts23? :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I've met a few already, it's always a disappointment to me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 for me now!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Theres a few i'd like to meet... no, no there isn't lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

greshie

So i could get into the back of his charity shop NO **** !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't this be more intresting ... Who have u already met?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like to say Ash... but what if he's a let down and isn't the slightest bit as funny in real life, it'd be such a let down. Then again if I'm using that logic though I'd have to pick flinty, there's no way he could possibly be any less funny... could he? 

Screw it, I'll pic RS. Just seems one of the most level headed blocks I've ever come across.

Loads more I could mention though... bet a night out in Benidorm with Raptor and his endless supply of be-atches would be a pretty good laugh :beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Wouldn't this be more intresting ... Who have u already met?


Haha I'd rather know who you wouldn't like to meet! lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

milky, just so i could call him gramps (preferably from a safe distance behing a sercurity screen)


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Wouldn't this be more intresting ... Who have u already met?


Much more interesting, I reckon :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

keeks, she seems like really genuine person.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> i will do this!


think i might aswell :laugh:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Id like to meet myself and ask wtf is going on with me.

All jokes aside id love to meet Weeman so we could exchange tales of filth of the highest order... And the gym


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

for me it would be jw007 - he not been on here for a while i dont think

i agree wi most of his posts and attitude towards aas + esp nattys


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

MacUK said:


> SonofZeus, Kenny Ken and Macuk? o yeah and ts23? :whistling:


Thanks mac !!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i must be the only person on here that aint been mentioned wtf have i ever done to you lot lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ser for obvious reasons


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Pscarb doing a seminar at my gym get to meet him yeessssssss :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Pscarb doing a seminar at my gym get to meet him yeessssssss :beer:


man crush much :wub: :lol:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks, as she is nuts and I think she would be a good laugh.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> man crush much :wub: :lol:


Can you blame me? :laugh:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

vetran said:


> i must be the only person on here that aint been mentioned wtf have i ever done to you lot lol


Na mate i aint been mentioned either. Think its because they all believe im gay with my NO **** antics. And i think they all think your some mental hard nut who fights first then ask's for names. If only they knew u were a big soft gentle man VET's. lol NO **** !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Can you blame me? :laugh:


bet you have a thing for frodo baggings too :whistling:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> *I will meet you if you meet me then lol[/*QUOTE]
> 
> well i have no idea of your intentions but a coffee would be just fine lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bennyrock said:


> Na mate i aint been mentioned either. Think its because they all believe im gay with my NO **** antics. *And i think they all think your some mental hard nut who fights first then ask's for names. If only they knew u were a big soft gentle man VET's. *lol NO **** !!!!


nah i reckon they are afraid i will take there women of them lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would also like to meet Masevil, some where dark , no witnesses, no one to help the cocky little bastard and then l could make him cry and post the pics on here for all too see.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I would also like to meet Masevil, some where dark , no witnesses, no one to help the cocky little bastard and then l could make him cry and post the pics on here for all too see.


He was a nob, we get a few on here, only a few but the stick in the memory LOL


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> I would also like to meet Masevil, some where dark , no witnesses, no one to help the cocky little bastard and then l could make him cry and post the pics on here for all too see.


Was that the dick that made comments about uk soldiers and the one who upset Zara ??? If so can i come ? lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vetran said:


> i must be the only person on here that aint been mentioned wtf have i ever done to you lot lol


It perhaps is the dog collar? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I err......have a ukm rule..........if u meet u......I shag u!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I err......have a ukm rule..........if u meet u......I shag u!


no wonder flinty wants to meet up with u so bad


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I will meet you if you meet me then lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> Was that the dick that made comments about uk soldiers and the one who upset *Zara* ??? If so can i come ? lol


where is Zara? not seen her around much


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> where is Zara? not seen her around much


busy with business ventures, she commented in the im straight thread 3-4 days ago.....she didnt ask for you though, sorry


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> busy with business ventures, she commented in the im straight thread 3-4 days ago.....*she didnt ask for you though*, sorry


 :crying:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Settle petal


Gutted


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

For me Raptor and Ausbuilt,very knowledgable and genuine guys!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Hacks and or Pscarb. Fountains of knowledge


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> *It perhaps is the dog collar?* :lol: *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> thank you for your no bull sh*t honest opinion i think we would get on just fine lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dvlt and we smoke several kilo's of chronic and solve all world problems and maybe invent flying... work in progress


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Who: Loveleelady

Why: To have a nice civilised chat over a glass of wine.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Who: Loveleelady
> 
> Why: *To smash her granny in repeatedly.*


If youre gonna ask her out, i'd lead with that...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> If youre gonna ask her out, i'd lead with that...


If she agrees to that, I'll buy their drinks all night


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> If she agrees to that, I'll buy their drinks all night


yes and ill match what the drinks cost, multiply it by 10 and award it to him


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

he has more chance of platting snot,i hope she dosent come across this and found out what you have said,


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it a coinidence that the posters who write sh1t like that never have a pic of themselves in their avatar?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> Is it a coinidence that the posters who write sh1t like that never have a pic of themselves in their avatar?


they too busy wacking off all day long


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

vetran said:


> he has more chance of platting snot,*i hope she dosent come across this and found out what you have said*,


i hope she does and he gets sent into the red lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> i hope she does and he gets sent into the red lol


Breda will fcuk him up when he reads it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd wanna meet myself from 2005 and tell myself to never bothering to get in to Bodybuilding - ruins your health, relationships and mind!! LMAO (but seriously I would!) haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dux said:


> Breda will fcuk him up when he reads it.


Huh??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> I'd wanna meet myself from 2005 and tell myself to never bothering to get in to Bodybuilding - ruins your health, relationships and mind!! LMAO (but seriously I would!) haha


Id go back and meet you in 2005 and id be 13 and you'd go to jail


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> Huh??


go back one page look near the bottom lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Link to post pls Matt


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/170446-if-you-could-meet-one-ukm-member-who-why-24.html#post2950694

the tension builds lol..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

does that cnut not know that Lovelee Lady is mine... she doesnt know it yet either but that doesnt matter

Gary will you show my future wife some respect around this forum otherwise i'll be lighting you up with red mist


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/170446-if-you-could-meet-one-ukm-member-who-why-24.html#post2950694
> 
> the tension builds lol..


I just was gonna red him and my daughter feckin greened it with foot-----Rectify this please guys he is a ****! :cursing:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I just was gonna red him and my daughter feckin greened it with foot-----Rectify this please guys he is a ****! :cursing:


oh no lol, you have so much rep, i knocked him down abit, i got 950power and its dented


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I just was gonna red him and my daughter feckin greened it with foot-----Rectify this please guys he is a ****! :cursing:


YOu can delete the rep mate just go to your settings


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> oh no lol, you have so much rep, i knocked him down abit, i got 950power and its dented


Right i am gonna spread some love and kill him asap-the cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He is now red.. Lovelee lady i did that for you girl :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> He is now red.. Lovelee lady i did that for you girl :wub:


stick your other avi up you might get lucky :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> He is now red.. Lovelee lady i did that for you girl :wub:


Neging... its a primal instinct

watch on to see the wild breda devour his prey, and earn himself a female companion

stay tuned for 'Internet Animals'.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Pretty much everyone thats on my friends list, that's why they are there. Seem a nice bunch, (probably just [email protected])


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> YOu can delete the rep mate just go to your settings


ok


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> stick your other avi up you might get lucky :whistling:


I'll wait for her to log on 1st she'll be over come with lust and desire for the barrell like chest and the on eyed monster :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'll wait for her to log on 1st she'll be over come with lust and desire for the barrell like chest and the on eyed monster :lol:


After earlier! mg: it will scare her! mg:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> After earlier! mg: it will scare her! mg:


Too much :huh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Who: Loveleelady
> 
> Why: To smash her granny in repeatedly.


What a very macho answer, probably from some spotty 16 yr old virgin as well !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> What a very macho answer, probably from some spotty 16 yr old virgin as well !


Blended for it rrrrrrrrrrrrred but er not by me?lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hes not been on here in ages, but id like to meet JPayCheck


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> hes not been on here in ages, but id like to meet JPayCheck


Got a really good homemade protein bar recipe of him.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> What a very macho answer, probably from some spotty 16 yr old virgin as well !


Nothing wrong with being a virgin!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Got a really good homemade protein bar recipe of him.


yeah me too, i made them and they were sweet, seemed to know quite abit and journal was very detailed but kinda lost the plot for abit...was a good laugh


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Who: Loveleelady
> 
> Why: To smash her granny in repeatedly.


Really? Did you have to?

There's several female members that obviously work hard to look good, no need to talk about them like that.

And tbh I doubt your smashing anything except your right hand!

Muppet!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

But I'd like to meet Wardy and tassoti as they have kept coming back and commenting on my journal! Cheers lads!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> What a very macho answer, probably from some spotty 16 yr old virgin as well !


pathetic isnt it, what the hell has he got against her granny anyway? probably never even met her :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a Grandad now so l hope some women still want me too " smash " them !!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Really? Did you have to?
> 
> There's several female members that obviously work hard to look good, no need to talk about them like that.
> 
> ...


i reckon he would have shot his load before she unzipped him lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am a Grandad now so l hope some women still want me too " smash " them !!


So do girls wanna smash your grandad in now then milky?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am a Grandad now so l hope some women still want me too " smash " them !!


only if your caught hiding in their bushes again


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

also misshayley.... very interesting person


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Woah chill out lads, it was meant as a joke, obviously a not very funny one!

Apologies for any offence caused to anyone.

:surrender:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Woah chill out lads, it was meant as a joke, obviously a not very funny one!
> 
> Apologies for any offence caused to anyone.
> 
> :surrender:


Its ok Gary, we all like a joke round here but this isnt a dating site and the female members however smashable they may be dont need telling. peace


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

52 posts and goin strong gareth


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I would ike to meet fatstuff and afgan... because there the closest to my location.. lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I would like to meet and spend the day with Mac so i can study his methods of training and eating so i know what not to do


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> I would like to meet and spend the day with Mac so i can study his methods of training and eating so i know what not to do


STFU, you skinny albino


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooohhh Breda, how could i have NOT mentioned you on my list???

:wub:

Oh, i know, cause it was so obvious that i didn't need to name you :innocent:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

If my company decides to move to Scotland I may have to pay Bri and Ser a vist... lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser said:


> Ooohhh Breda, how could i have NOT mentioned you on my list???
> 
> :wub:
> 
> Oh, i know, cause it was so obvious that i didn't need to name you :innocent:


You didnt name me because you forgot all about me but you know what Ser, its all good, I dont need to be mentioned on your list to know you want me :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> If my company decides to move to Scotland I may have to pay Bri and Ser a vist... lol


They won't tell u where they live u stalking tw4t


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> They won't tell u where they live u stalking tw4t


lol just walk around asking people if they know a 5"5 ginger guy with 20"inch guns and a high sex drive lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> lol just walk around asking people if they know a 5"5 ginger guy with 20"inch guns and a high sex drive lol


Like a roided up puppy and every bitch is in season


----------

